# muzzleloading



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

is it against regulation to hunt with a single-shot shotgun during muzzleloading season


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Yes it is, for deer.
John


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ps-Melvin, have you taken(and passed) the hunter's safety course?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

you can use a muzzleloader in gun season but you cant use a shotgun in m/l er season


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> ps-Melvin, have you taken(and passed) the hunter's safety course?


They also give away the annual regulations at just about any sporting goods store....and they are on-line

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting.aspx

Assuming you have taken and passed the hunters ed course, read the regs from front to back. I do every year and seem to learn something new every year.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

As you have already noticed Melvin, it is illegal to use the shotgun during the Muzzleloading season unless it is a muzzleloading shotgun. Some years back my father in law had a old single shot shotgun that was converted into a muzzleloader by a machinist who made a breech plug for it. I remember it well because he had me shoot it.... I was young and he wasn't my father in law at the time... I think he doubbled something on me cause that thing kicked like I have never been kicked before...... I think he just wanted to see what kinda guy his daughter was fooling around with. Well here it is almost 40 years later and I'm still with her. Anyway there are some people out there that will hunt illegally with modern shotguns.... It's their hide that's goinna get tanned ifen they get caught. Don't be that guy..... :Banane36:


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

You van pick up a side lock loader for around 100.00 if you look around.
Dont use one unless you know what you doing with it.
They will be dragging you out the woods instead of Deer.


----------

